# BEAR vs. CORN CHOPPER



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

www.menomineecountyjournal.com


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you for posting the article. I would say it's not the Wisconsin bear.

Griff


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow! Thats one big bear.

Few people eating crow right about now. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Obviously not the same Wisconsin bear but,,,,,,,,,,, sumptin' don't seem right about this story.....:16suspect


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Mmmmm taste like chichen.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

weird.....


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

wow....


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

OK boy's time to step up to the plate and try to wipe that cabbage off you faces.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang:yikes:That's a BIG one.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

"I mean, it's on the internet, it has to be real - right?"


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a brute right there!!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

just happened to get run over on opening morning, looks like i need to use a combine next bear hunt


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

agross said:


> just happened to get run over on opening morning, looks like i need to use a combine next bear hunt


Yeah,, weird isn't it,,, the number 600+ lb. bears that get hit by combines......:lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

What a huge bear! Too bad he had died that way.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinda nice to see someone bring a story to the site and get bashed by a bunch of critics and then see the article in the paper . 

Maybe a little less of that stuff and people would stick around to share stories and information.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I guess his fields are not "bear" this year....:chillin:
sorry, had to


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Kinda nice to see someone bring a story to the site and get bashed by a bunch of critics and then see the article in the paper .
> 
> Maybe a little less of that stuff and people would stick around to share stories and information.


I didn't bash the OP the 1st time , and I'm not doing it now. 
But I will say this..........

Common sense tells me that bears don't get that big by being stupid. 
And staying in a cornfield long enough to get hit by a machine that big and loud is just plain stupid. 
Been chasing these critters way too long (38 years) to buy that story !


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

jackbob42 said:


> I didn't bash the OP the 1st time , and I'm not doing it now.
> But I will say this..........
> 
> *Common sense tells me that bears don't get that big by being stupid. *
> ...


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Kinda the same path I was on in the original thread.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok I gotta comment. first off he didnt say he crushed the bears head with a 8 row cornhead he stated that the guard or point hit the bear in the head, on a 8 row head there are10 of these snout guards, he is a custom harvester which usualy has a large machine so at full harvesting speed he is moving around 4 mph. I managed a 3000 acre grain farm in se michigan and have seen many weird things in the fields from mega bucks jumping straight up in the air from staying too long in front of the machine to red foxes running along side waiting for the pheasants running down the rows to come out, ***** balled up asleep in a wad of weeds thinking they are hidden and safe. well you get the picture. hey bob at 600 plus he was getting older and maybe like us a little slower LOL


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

micooner said:


> ..... hey bob at 600 plus he was getting older and maybe like us a little slower LOL


He must have been deaf too ! :lol::lol::lol:

I've never hunted them with a cornpicker , so I guess I can't really say for sure. But , I've seen time and again where a bear is comin towards a road and someone shuts a truck door a little too loudly and turns the bear. 
I realize a bear isn't supposed to see real well , but their hearing is something else.
I've seen many times , while sitting in a tree , with a pack of dogs barking , the bear look off into the distance and perk his ears up. Pretty soon , you see another one of the guys coming into the tree. Don't ask me how they can hear that well , because I don't know. 
I just report it , I don't explain it ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wolverinehuntclub (Oct 11, 2009)

I was so ready to say this was the same bear from the corn chopper story from last year. Nice Bear either way!


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

http://wn.com/steamroller_austin_powers


----------

